# Today I have mostly been...



## weepete (Oct 17, 2013)

Shooting wildlife and landscapes on a small island to the North of Scotland called the Fair Isle and trying out exposing most of my photographs using the zone method.

It's been challanging!

Feel free to add your own below


----------



## sm4him (Oct 17, 2013)

...sitting in my kinda cold office, looking out on a rainy, dreary October day. But also researching all my options for what kind of camera, lenses and tripod I'm going to ask them to buy me for my work gear--I don't expect them to buy me much of what I'm putting on the "options" list, but it HAS been fun to dream!  

However, I must say--I would have gladly traded places with you and sat on that small island instead... 

At the risk of sounding even more ignorant than I actually am: What's the zone method?


----------



## hopdaddy (Oct 17, 2013)

How to Use the Zone System in Photography | eHow


----------



## sm4him (Oct 17, 2013)

hopdaddy said:


> How to Use the Zone System in Photography | eHow



Oh, well, DUH. I know what that is.  I just haven't thought of it in many, MANY years and somehow, in the OP's post, I was just thinking about the wildlife photos part and somehow attached the "method" to some way of maybe attracting wildlife to you or something.
This rain has clearly affected my poor little pea brain... :lmao:


----------



## Tiller (Oct 17, 2013)

Taking Accounting exams and Dentist appointments.

Fun stuff.


----------



## Designer (Oct 17, 2013)

I can't believe how long it took me to "make a board".  

I wanted to install some coat hooks on a board, and instead of driving to the store to purchase one, I rummaged in my lumber stash and found one that would work.  

AFTER I sawed it straight, planed it, sanded it, cut it to length, and mounted it on the wall.  

Then I was two hooks short so had to drive to the store anyway.


----------



## KmH (Oct 17, 2013)

Today, I have mostly been playing World Golf Tour (WGT), popping in and out of TPF, dusting and waxing woodwork in my kitchen, dusting and re-organizing all my spices containers.

Later today I will work on getting my Photoshop CC set up better and will work on becoming more familiar with some of CC's 3D features.


----------



## runnah (Oct 17, 2013)

Drove for 8 hrs for a wedding. Plan on drinking and falling asleep by 9.


----------



## Bo4key (Oct 17, 2013)

Sitting in my office, waiting for a customer to buy a car and look after the financing, etc.

I wish I was at home editing the waterfall shots I took yesterday. They were my first attempt using slow shutter speed and I'm anxious to see how they turned out.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 17, 2013)

Today I have mostly been....sad.  It has been a crappy day. Things need to turn around real quick.


----------



## IByte (Oct 17, 2013)

Ugh getting used to putting in/taking off  contact lenses.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 17, 2013)

...absent  minded.  Stayed with my daughter who's school was on strike. Went for a walk together, I shut the door and locked the door keys inside.  Nice. Called my wife, she left her office early, we met her half way and decided to have an early dinner in our favourite pub. Just in line with the advice I have found on the counter there ( they knew, they knew):


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Today I have mostly been....sad.  It has been a crappy day. Things need to turn around real quick.



They will.  Just talk to Brian.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 17, 2013)

Cooking a pot of chicken on a cold rainy day, online dealing with nitwits (what customer service??), and now watching the local news saying that the 1980's are back (gee thanks for the newsflash but why?? LOL wasn't paying attention...).


----------



## sm4him (Oct 17, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Cooking a pot of chicken on a cold rainy day, online dealing with nitwits (what customer service??), and now watching *the local news saying that the 1980's are back* (gee thanks for the newsflash but why?? LOL wasn't paying attention...).



If that's really true...someone just shoot me now. :lmao:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> What do you know? You didn't even know what a fainting goat was!!!!!



LOL.  Good point.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 17, 2013)

Nothing exciting. Just housework, laundry, errands. Went to vet, and there were some beautiful horses in a field right beside their parking lot. Guess what? Me being a dimwit did not have my camera with me arrrrrr! Could have kicked myself in the shins.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Please stop.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 17, 2013)

Mapping battles: cars vs. cars, cars vs. motorcycles, everything vs. pedestrians.


----------



## limr (Oct 17, 2013)

Slacking. Puttering. Not grading papers. Teaching. Up next: _Project Runway_ finale and then going straight to bed so I can be more productive tomorrow.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Cooking a pot of chicken on a cold rainy day, online dealing with nitwits (what customer service??), and now watching the local news saying that the 1980's are back (gee thanks for the newsflash but why?? LOL wasn't paying attention...).



mmm, when's dinner, Sharon??     

I made a big pot of chicken vegetable soup from scratch.   I love it when the weather turns cool and I can have something simmering on the stove for hours!!


----------



## mishele (Oct 17, 2013)

I filled 120 Trick or Treat bags at work and only ate ONE peanut butter pumpkin! !


----------



## snowbear (Oct 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> I filled 120 Trick or Treat bags at work and only ate ONE peanut butter pumpkin! !



I'll be there. My costume is of an old, overweight guy (of course I'm really neither)


----------



## mmaria (Oct 18, 2013)

IByte said:


> Ugh getting used to putting in/taking off  contact lenses.



You'll get used to very quickly...I have 16 years of experience...

My working day has just begun.... drinking black, without sugar and milk, morning coffee with TPF. 
Later, I'll be writing a project "Upgrading process of waste management in the municipality", you know, very interesting stuff...


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2013)

mishele said:


> I filled 120 Trick or Treat bags at work and only ate ONE peanut butter pumpkin! !



Impressive resolve!   :salute:


----------



## mmaria (Oct 18, 2013)

I like this thread, want to reead more...so...bump


----------



## dsiglin (Oct 18, 2013)

Prepping for a camping trip and going contra dancing. I'm pretty horrible at dancing so this is going to be FUN!


----------



## limr (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm currently rejoicing because I just got word that my Saturday afternoon Contracts class is cancelled, so I can stop reading about Contractual Intent for today.

Unfortunately, that means I should really be pulling out my stack of essays that need grading.:banghead:

I'll need motivation, though, so for every five essays I finish today, I'll allow myself some photo time. There's some sun and wind today, so it might be a good day for a few pinhole shots!


----------



## EAMArt (Oct 18, 2013)

bmmision said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh getting used to putting in/taking off  contact lenses.
> ...



Soon you wont even need a mirror to do it. 
Putting in contacts is a good way or waking yourself up in the morning. *poke...poke....I CAN SEE!!!*


----------



## kathyt (Oct 19, 2013)

Defeated and heartbroken. I understand people must come in and out of this world and make such a huge impact, but why so quickly?


----------



## Tiller (Oct 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Defeated and heartbroken. I understand people must come in and out of this world and make such a huge impact, but why so quickly?



That doesn't sound good. My condolences.


----------



## Tiller (Oct 19, 2013)

I went yard sale-ing with my fiancé and then went and played bingo at a retirement home. Now I'm reading 'The Stand' by Stephen King and glancing at the SC-Tennesse game every now and again.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 19, 2013)

Today, I have been... kinda depressed. Seasons are a changin', and it seems to get me down for some reason.


----------



## Tee (Oct 19, 2013)

...filling out applications for college. Pretty wild being in my 40's going back to school for a second career. As one career ends, I can't wait for the new one to begin.


----------



## Tee (Oct 19, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Today, I have been... kinda depressed. Seasons are a changin', and it seems to get me down for some reason.



When I lived on Cape Cod, I got serious seasonal depression disorder. I took a vacation down south every winter. Hope your funk goes away.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 19, 2013)

Tee said:


> ...filling out applications for college. Pretty wild being in my 40's going back to school for a second career. As one career ends, I can't wait for the new one to begin.



:thumbsup:


----------



## kathyt (Oct 19, 2013)

Tiller said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Defeated and heartbroken. I understand people must come in and out of this world and make such a huge impact, but why so quickly?
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## weepete (Oct 19, 2013)

bmmision said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh getting used to putting in/taking off  contact lenses.
> ...



Incredibly important stuff mate, we take it for granted in the west but there are several million people out there for whom it's a daily matter of life and death.


----------



## weepete (Oct 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Defeated and heartbroken. I understand people must come in and out of this world and make such a huge impact, but why so quickly?



Ouch Kathy, sounds rough. You have my sympathyies as well. Sometimes in life we lose people we really care about and that's hard.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 19, 2013)

weepete said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Defeated and heartbroken. I understand people must come in and out of this world and make such a huge impact, but why so quickly?
> ...


Thanks weepete. My chin is up, and I will get through this. Just as long as nothing else pops up this week. I don't think I can handle anymore!


----------



## grafxman (Oct 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Defeated and heartbroken. I understand people must come in and out of this world and make such a huge impact, but why so quickly?



When people go they always leave a hole in your heart but it will heal and you will be tougher for it. Meanwhile get out in the sun and eat more chocolate.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 20, 2013)

weepete said:


> bmmision said:
> 
> 
> > IByte said:
> ...



What, the contacts or the waste management?  Just kidding 

The biggest problem with waste management in my town ( also country, I may freely say)  is lack of people's awareness about it. I live in a beautiful little town with lots of forest, 2 rivers and numerous small ones and you can easily drink the water in any of them. 

Lately we are being recognized for flyfishing and got a fair numbers of flyfishers from all around globe. Who comes one time, will surely come again  I know details because my husband is a flyfisher and guider. We have the most beautiful trout and grayling..... wait...I've got carried away.... it sounds like a tourist offer lol

And there are of course some other people and factories who'll dump their waste in and near rivers. Those two rivers are under concession now and being carefully watched so there is no more problems there but now the biggest issue are wild landfills.... and so on and so on... I could write about it more and more but it's not that interesting to read for majority of people


----------



## kathyt (Oct 20, 2013)

grafxman said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Defeated and heartbroken. I understand people must come in and out of this world and make such a huge impact, but why so quickly?
> ...


I completely agree with you grafxman. I think I will skip the chocolate though, and indulge in some retail therapy. Works every time, and without the calories.  See....I am already starting to get my sense of humor back.


----------



## mishele (Oct 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...


BOOTS!! Go buy some boots!!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > grafxman said:
> ...


Sephora and the Coach outlet are my go to pick me uppers. New lenses always help too.


----------



## grafxman (Oct 20, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Apparently you are unaware that chocolate consumed in the dark has no calories. :smileys:    Just turn the lights out and start gobbling.


----------



## Tee (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll have my masseuse, Julio, swing by with hot stones dandy scented oil.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 20, 2013)

Had a strange encounter with a telephone salesperson.
We had gone to a county Fair and filled out a doorprize thing and got a call from someone who said we were 'winners' of a grand 3 day vacation in some resort.
The caller insisted that we both get on the phone.
They wanted to give us 3 days at some resort in the country and $75 if we listen to a sales pitch..
Nope I said, not interested in horseback riding or swimming or that kind of stuff.
So they upped the ante, money wise.
Nope, I said, I don't want to drive out in the country.
So after ten minutes of finding other stuff and playing hard to get, now we are getting 3 nights in Williamsburg, VA, $275 dollars in a visa card, a free dinner and two, three night stays other places, if we sit still for a 90 minute presentation.

I like the area, there's lots to see, we need to go in that direction for the weekend anyway and we were planning  to go away so nothing to lose.
I figure, in retrospect, if I had held out for ten more minutes, they'd have driven here, given me $500 and done the wash but I was getting tired.

So I've been chuckling about this all afternoon. Things in the time share business must be really tough.


----------



## mishele (Oct 20, 2013)

Lew!! That 90 minute presentation is going to end up being 3 hours long. Lol There is also going to be some hard nose salesman trying to sell you an amazing timeshare deal. Oh what fun to be had!! Good luck.
 Hehe


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> Lew!! That 90 minute presentation is going to end up being 3 hours long. Lol There is also going to be some hard nose salesman trying to sell you an amazing timeshare deal. Oh what fun to be had!! Good luck.
> Hehe



Yeah, I expect that.
And have amazing sales resistance.

I have nothing to lose because I'm not buying anything and I don't mind sitting in a comfortable chair and smiling.


----------



## IByte (Oct 20, 2013)

Never again will I have to update all of my PC towers separately again.  Thank you WSUS GP!!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 20, 2013)

Today I played football for 2 hours...watched a NASCAR and an Indy car race...2 football games and am now wasting more time telling people what I did today...Life is good.


----------



## mishele (Oct 20, 2013)

I cleaned the house, baked cookies, folded wash, watched a horrible football game (Eagles/Dallas), almost slit my wrists but talked myself out of it, and now I'm watching Mr. Mom. Just another Sunday.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 20, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> Today I played football for 2 hours...watched a NASCAR and an Indy car race...2 football games and am now wasting more time telling people what I did today...Life is good.



Considering I had a heart attack in May, a second surgery in July, it was a pretty good day to not think about photography, and get back to the basics of enjoying a Sunday.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> I cleaned the house, baked cookies, folded wash, watched a horrible football game (Eagles/Dallas), almost slit my wrists but talked myself out of it, and now I'm watching Mr. Mom. Just another Sunday.



I'll be doing my cookie baking tomorrow.


----------



## mishele (Oct 20, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I cleaned the house, baked cookies, folded wash, watched a horrible football game (Eagles/Dallas), almost slit my wrists but talked myself out of it, and now I'm watching Mr. Mom. Just another Sunday.
> ...


lol Oh boy! We'll have to exchange recipes.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 20, 2013)

Pumpkin chocolate chip


----------



## mishele (Oct 20, 2013)

White chocolate macadamia nut


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> White chocolate macadamia nut



Nice. My speciality is ginger molasses, followed by peanut butter. The staples in the cookie world.


----------



## manny212 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ran 5 miles this am . Open water 2500 yard swin at beach this afternoon. Now a nice Pinot Grigio and dominoes hahahahah!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 20, 2013)

manny212 said:


> Ran 5 miles this am . Open water 2500 yard swin at beach this afternoon. Now a nice Pinot Grigio and dominoes hahahahah!


That is my kinda Sunday!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

Today I have mostly been... frustrated by clouds. There's a METEOR SHOWER I COULD BE TAKING PICTURES OF. BUT NOOOOO. GOD FORBID.

All of you are making me hungry, by the way.


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2013)

I make a mean chocolate oatmeal cookie.

It was a good photo weekend. Yesterday was World Toy Camera Day, so I took my Konstruktor (and my Zorki, which isn't a toy) down to Manhattan for a little street photography. Got some hopefully great pictures of the sunrise on the Chrysler Building this morning. Today at lunch, I displayed remarkable self-restraint when I did not stab The Most Annoying Woman In The World in the arm with a fork. Then a train home, some dinner, some photo scanning, and now tea before bed while kicking and screaming against Monday morning.


----------



## Tiller (Oct 20, 2013)

^ good day!

Simple day for me. Church. Books. PB&J's. I am also dreading the coming week :/


----------



## mmaria (Oct 21, 2013)

brought my laptop at work to connect it with "at work monitor" to calibrate and edit and reedit some photos for projects but....I'm still not satisfied with calibration...
One can't trust machines!


----------



## Luke345678 (Oct 23, 2013)

Today I'm sitting in my high school class learning about crack cocaine pretending to take notes but I'm really on TPF... fun stuff.


----------



## limr (Oct 23, 2013)

Luke345678 said:


> Today I'm sitting in my high school class learning about crack cocaine pretending to take notes but I'm really on TPF... fun stuff.



Good to see the future is in such good hands :meh:


----------



## Tiller (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't know why I enjoy writing out what I did each day on an Internet forum, but i do it anyway..

Today I learned about fiduciary and proprietary fund journal entries, and pension plans. Now I'm home reading a book as usual.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 24, 2013)

Today has been a great day. Kinda chilly, but good.


----------



## weepete (Oct 24, 2013)

Today I have been mostly working and helping the wean do her homework - a report on Roswwell for history class to teach them how to evaluate a source and draw a conclusion from the evidence. 3 hrs last night and 3 hrs tonight. She's a bright lass but apparently the teachers methods haven't sunk in. Ah well, Dad explanation time then  

Also I found out that after ordering some new computer components last night for a new build that was meant to be delivered tomorrow the ram shown as in stock is not so I'm not getting my order in time to play with it before I'm away next week with work. Damn!

Saw some great light today when I was out working, some really cool skies and some very funky wind sculpted trees. Thinking I need to keep my old 10d in my van for these situations that I allways seem to come across when I am camera less.


----------



## KmH (Oct 24, 2013)

Since this thread has devolved to lots of non-photography related posts, it's been moved to the Off Topic Chat forum.


----------



## limr (Oct 24, 2013)

I shot the rest of a roll of film I had in the Zorki, developed it along with another roll I had waiting. Can't scan them until tomorrow but the negatives look promising.

Had some student debates in class tonight and then I made them all groan by reminding them of their essay due on Tuesday.


----------



## mishele (Oct 24, 2013)

Worst day of my life!!


----------



## Tiller (Oct 24, 2013)

mishele said:


> Worst day of my life!!



Did your whip break?


----------



## Tiller (Oct 24, 2013)

limr said:


> I shot the rest of a roll of film I had in the Zorki, developed it along with another roll I had waiting. Can't scan them until tomorrow but the negatives look promising.  Had some student debates in class tonight and then I made them all groan by reminding them of their essay due on Tuesday.



What do you teach?


----------



## snerd (Oct 24, 2013)

Went out to the wildlife refuge and shot a few landscapes. The weather was fantastic, 65 degrees and a light north wind!! Will post a couple in the Gallery later.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 24, 2013)

mishele said:


> Worst day of my life!!


What's wrong Mish?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 24, 2013)

mishele said:


> Worst day of my life!!


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



:roll:


----------



## mishele (Oct 24, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> What's wrong Mish?



I broke a nail!! @@%#%@@!!!


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2013)

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong Mish?
> ...



NO!!!    Dammit all to hell!!!!   :x


----------



## mishele (Oct 24, 2013)

terri said:


> NO!!!    Dammit all to hell!!!!   :x



SERIOUSLY!! Now I have to make an appointment and get this shlt fixed. Pain in my a$$!


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2013)

They owe you a massage, and chocolate!


----------



## limr (Oct 24, 2013)

Tiller said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I shot the rest of a roll of film I had in the Zorki, developed it along with another roll I had waiting. Can't scan them until tomorrow but the negatives look promising.  Had some student debates in class tonight and then I made them all groan by reminding them of their essay due on Tuesday.
> ...



Mostly Academic Writing, with some English Lit classes thrown in depending on the semester


----------



## Tiller (Oct 24, 2013)

limr said:


> Mostly Academic Writing, with some English Lit classes thrown in depending on the semester



Sounds terrible :mrgreen:


----------



## limr (Oct 24, 2013)

Tiller said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly Academic Writing, with some English Lit classes thrown in depending on the semester
> ...



No doubt my students would think so  I'm sure I'm the teacher who gives them the most homework!


----------



## Tiller (Oct 24, 2013)

limr said:


> No doubt my students would think so  I'm sure I'm the teacher who gives them the most homework!



Somehow English teachers always were


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2013)

limr said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Go for it, Leonore!   Make the little SOB's literate if it kills 'em!    They'll thank you later.... :razz:    

See, these are the kinds of classes that were the easy A's...could never understand the pushback.   Reading and writing - a problem?!     It's fun!!!


----------



## peter27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Reading Tolstoy and listening to Bach.


----------



## limr (Oct 26, 2013)

Seven hours of studying Contracts.

You read that right: seven hours. Three hours doing homework and four hours in class. Now, some of that was my fault. I should have done some of that homework earlier. But even so, it still leaves the four hours of class.

Seven.Hours.Of.Contracts. Where's the cross-eyed smiley when you need it?

Now I'm all punchy and over-tired.


----------



## mishele (Oct 26, 2013)

Dressed and ready to go to a midnight showing of Rocky Horror Picture Show!!


----------



## limr (Oct 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> Dressed and ready to go to a midnight showing of Rocky Horror Picture Show!!



Woot! Have fun! Don't forget the toast!


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 26, 2013)

And the toilet paper. and the newspaper to cover with in the rain, and the squirt bottle/gun. and for sure the rice


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 26, 2013)

Worked.  Got up at 5:30, drove 3-4 hours to look at a treeplanting contract.  It's an area of previously planted trees that was burnt in a forest fire.  Place called the Chilcotin.  It's beautiful down there, but the light was no good so I didn't bother with pictures.
The road was rocky and bumpy so I checked out the area on a quad.  My dog rode on the back.  I was really glad someone left a pair of gloves in my truck, even if they did make my hands smell like diesel.  Did that for 3-4 hours, and then took a backroads shortcut home.  Quite a deery drive.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 27, 2013)

Painting. And I hate, HATE painting. Got dinner out of it though.


----------

